# Don’t Get the Same Bad Uber Driver Twice



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/dont-get-the-same-bad-uber-drive-twice-151907961.html

Im not sure how accurate this article is ,but we already knew how Lyft system works ,but never heard of uber's such a algorithm .
And what does poorly mean? Is it 2?
*Don't Get the Same Bad Uber Driver Twice*
Ride-on-demand services like Uber and Lyft can make our lives easier. When we're lucky enough to get a good driver, that is.

To ensure you never get in a car with the same bad driver _twice_: give a 3-star rating or lower.

Lyft's app will never re-pair passengers with a driver that they've rated at 3 stars or lower. And *Uber's dispatch algorithm works to steer riders away from matching with drivers they've previously ridden with and rated poorly.*

So clutch those stars close and don't feel shy next time a tough rating is warranted. Just remember to be fair, too.

_Email me at [email protected]. Follow me on Twitter at danielwbean._

_And for all the hottest tech news and gadget reviews, follow Yahoo Tech on Facebook!_


----------



## toonces (Apr 16, 2015)

I've seen this mentioned before but it's only been just guesses. thehappytypist can you elaborate? Does Uber not match once rider/driver has given a poor rating?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

toonces said:


> I've seen this mentioned before but it's only been just guesses. thehappytypist can you elaborate? Does Uber not match once rider/driver has given a poor rating?


A bad rating won't put a hard block on that rider and driver never being matched again. However there is a manual block that can be put in place but the only people who can use it are the incident response team. Meaning it has to be a hell of a situation before you can get that hard block, like physical altercations, sexual harassment/seriously inappropriate behavior etc. People can't just request it.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> A bad rating won't put a hard block on that rider and driver never being matched again. However there is a manual block that can be put in place but the only people who can use it are the incident response team. Meaning it has to be a hell of a situation before you can get that hard block, like physical altercations, sexual harassment/seriously inappropriate behavior etc. People can't just request it.


I was told by Uber directly, that they would block a particular passenger from receiving me as her driver when she requests a ride. I found that to be, BS !
I received a request from her the other day. Did someone say Uber is a technology company ?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Horsebm said:


> I was told by Uber directly, that they would block a particular passenger from receiving me as her driver when she requests a ride. I found that to be, BS !
> I received a request from her the other day. Did someone say Uber is a technology company ?


Yuuup. There are times when even the hard block fails. It's pretty unfortunate since the pairings are blocked after pretty serious situations.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Yuuup. There are times when even the hard block fails. It's pretty unfortunate since the pairings are blocked after pretty serious situations.


You are absolutely correct.


----------

